# Begonia sp 'Lita'



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I never really know what this plant is supposed to be called but it to me is one of the coolest Begonias. I have lost my share of cuttings but I just wanted to show what happens when you place a cutting (Thanks Chuck) in a 10 gallon seal it up place a light over it and forget it. 8 months later here's what I have. No feeding and I have only opened it 3 times. Sorry fro the crappy picture but you get the idea. The plant in the front is Bertolonia 'Itatiaia'


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

very cool. Are those leaves about the size of oak leaf creeping fig?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

The range from about an inch or less. I suspect if I had given them some food they may have grown larger.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

What substrate did you use? And was it soggy the whole time?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Nothing but LFS and it has never dried out. There are also some filmy ferns in there plus a Peperomia. The Begonia seems to love it the most. It's growing on top of itself. I need to do some trimming but I hate to take the chance. I plant to spread it around and see whatever other conditions it will tolerate.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

How strong was the lighting?

This plant hates me.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm using a light hood with 2 13w soft white compact florescent bulbs. They stay on about 12 hours a day.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Do you have a close up of this one? It does look like the one that popped up in my galact tank. It is groing well on top of the "frog moss" and it does get directly misted by the misting system. I have a Coralife light on top of this tank. I am going to have to move it around a little when I go in to repair the waterfall in this tank. I hope I dont pull it out or break it.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

theres a few shots of it in the foliage thread, nice looking tank harry.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Close up


----------



## roxrgneiss (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice job, Harry! I wish I had your luck with that Begonia, all I can seem to get is a little patch. Maybe I should give it a tank of its own and see if that cheers it up. 

Mike


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Well this tank is now the Begonia Lita tank. I had no idea it would grow like this.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

I have had this plant so many times and it always rots! I guess I'm just not meant to have it........


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Me too! Here are the conditions the best I can remember

Summer temp 80F - 70F night
Winter temp ~70F - 65F night
Humidity - 90-100%
Light 2 13 watt CF's 12 hours a day
Substrate LFS only not potting mix or bark
Airflow - None
Fertilizer - None

Started from a 6" cutting 8 months ago.

I have no idea why it is doing so well but I plan to try and replicate it in another smaller container.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

heres the photos from the other post
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/26599-what-have-you-got-foliage-2.html#post241181
harry is the color in the photos right?


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep the color is correct but I suspect its due to the light levels being somewhat high.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Mine has the same amount of light (t5hos) and mines nice and green. Its in regular potting soil with a little perlite. But i also ignor it and water very little.
Are you guys that can't keep it starting from cuttings or rooted plants? I'm thinking that once this plant is established its not very hard to keep. I killed half of it off by moving it into lower humidity but it came right back when i moved it back.


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

* Harry,
has yours bloomed yet?*


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope mine has never bloomed.


----------

